# ZFS + HP Smart Array P410



## skyline (Dec 24, 2013)

Hello everybody,

I will configure in the next days a HP DL180G6 server as a storage server for my service. Now, I wanted to try ZFS and a completely new system. After reading some ZFS perusal, I've decided to set up a RAID-Z2 pool with 10x 2TB SATA HDD's, 8 disks for storage and 2 disks as hot spares. I also will attach one 240GB SSD as L2ARC cache to the pool and another SSD as ZIL writing cache.

As I've read, ZFS likes to get the direct control of every disk which is included in the pool. The HP DL180 Server is equipped with a HP Smart Array P410 hardware controller, which unfortunately doesn't support a JBOD mode, so I'll set[ ]up every disk as a sep*a*rate RAID-0 array to simulate something similar like a JBOD mode. Also disabling unwanted features and enabling the DriveWriteCache should boost the performance a little.

My question is now the following: the default strip size of ZFS is 128 KB. With 8 disks for the storage, ZFS will write each file with a strip size of 128/8 = 16 KB on every disk, right? When I set[ ]up every disk with the HP Raid Controller as a RAID-0 array, which strip size should I select there for the best performance? Would the value of 16 KB make any sense?

I hope you understood my issue and you can help me!

Thank you!

Best regards,
Skyline


----------

